# Joint a trade union in Spain



## Irishsandra (Mar 26, 2011)

I want to join a trade union in Spain as I am having problems with my employer


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Irishsandra said:


> I want to join a trade union in Spain as I am having problems with my employer


Very sensible! The UGT is the biggest - I think it's open to everyone. They have a branch in every town.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just noticed you are in Estepona: the UGT office is at Avda. San Lorenzo, 11.
http://www.ugt-andalucia.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

UGT is typically aligned with the Socialist Party. Comiciones Obreras a little more left than them. Then, there's plenty of smaller unions depending on your field of work. What's your job?


----------



## Irishsandra (Mar 26, 2011)

I work in the tourist sector


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Very sensible! The UGT is the biggest - I think it's open to everyone. They have a branch in every town.


Actually the CC OO (Comisiones Obreros) is the biggest nationally with 1,200,000 members. UGT (Union General de Trabajadores) has 800,000. Neither are trade unions in the sense of representing particular trades. They both are open to anyone employed. Both will represent you in disputes and both act as political lobbyists.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

dinnow said:


> Actually the CC OO (Comisiones Obreros) is the biggest nationally with 1,200,000 members. UGT (Union General de Trabajadores) has 800,000. Neither are trade unions in the sense of representing particular trades. They both are open to anyone employed. Both will represent you in disputes and both act as political lobbyists.


I'm getting picky here, but both CCOO and UGT are divided into trade "units." For example, FETE-UGT and FE-CCOO are the teacher's "units." The UGT office in Cantabria is divided up into offices for each trade. 

The UGT division the original poster would be looking for would be CHTJ (_Federación de Comercio, Hostelería-Turismo y Juego_). Their national website is: CHTJUGT . The specific website for Tourism is at: CHTJUGT



Edit: I'm not involved in UGT, but I post their information because they're the union I'm most familiar with which has a Tourism section.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Irishsandra said:


> I want to join a trade union in Spain as I am having problems with my employer


Sorry to hear you are having problems with your employer and joining a Union is the right step.
Please don't take this as a personal criticism but joining a Union is a sensible step as soon as you take up paid employment - it shouldn't be left until a problem crops up. Employers have their unions to protect their interests, although they don't use the term, and workers equally need an organisation to look after their interests.
I hope you manage to resolve your problem...keep us posted and good luck!

PS I have been an active trades unionist all my working life, even when a Company Director. Unity is strength!


----------



## Irishsandra (Mar 26, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry to hear you are having problems with your employer and joining a Union is the right step.
> Please don't take this as a personal criticism but joining a Union is a sensible step as soon as you take up paid employment - it shouldn't be left until a problem crops up. Employers have their unions to protect their interests, although they don't use the term, and workers equally need an organisation to look after their interests.
> I hope you manage to resolve your problem...keep us posted and good luck!
> 
> PS I have been an active trades unionist all my working life, even when a Company Director. Unity is strength!


Thank you so much and point taken but it has all been good for 7 years until we realised staff in other resorts has 2 days off per week and we only had one ,as soon as we asked about this the problems started bullying and heavy hand tactics


----------



## Irishsandra (Mar 26, 2011)

halydia said:


> UGT is typically aligned with the Socialist Party. Comiciones Obreras a little more left than them. Then, there's plenty of smaller unions depending on your field of work. What's your job?


Thank you , as you seem to be well on them up do you know if they speak English


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Irishsandra said:


> Thank you so much and point taken but it has all been good for 7 years until we realised staff in other resorts has 2 days off per week and we only had one ,as soon as we asked about this the problems started bullying and heavy hand tactics


Maybe those other staff are union members and they don't want hassle so leave them alone.
Unions are there to prevent people being messed about with without proper consultation. Join up Sandra and keep paying your union dues. Your union card is like an insurance policy. You hope you won't need it but it's good to know you're covered!
Keep us posted!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Irishsandra said:


> Thank you , as you seem to be well on them up do you know if they speak English


Have just noticed you are based in Estepona...quite near me. I've got a note in my diary for a day next month that says 'Sindicatos' so I must have arranged some kind of meeting with trades unions in Estepona. Can't remember why!!!!
PM me and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope you don't mind me jumping in here, I'm a teacher in a private school and would like to join the CCOO can you join on line, does anyone have a link?


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Got it https://afiliados.uar.ccoo.es/


----------

